# Microsoft Lumia 950 (XL)



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Volks!

I'm considering replacing my aging Lumia 925 with a 950 (maybe XL). Could you please help me make my decision? What are the pros and cons in your eyes compared to a 640 (maybe XL) or 650? Every insight you can provide is of great value for me!

Currently: 925 running 10.0.14393.0


----------



## dape16 (Jul 21, 2016)

Keep the 925. 
W10M runs better on my 1020 then on my 950XL. And you will be disappointed with the build quality of the new Lumias.

With the 925 you can unlock the bootloader, install custom roms and mods, ad blocker etc.

If your battery is going bad it shouldn't be that difficult to replace it.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 21, 2016)

dape16 said:


> Keep the 925.

Click to collapse



noted.  .



dape16 said:


> W10M runs better on my 1020 then on my 950XL. And you will be disappointed with the build quality of the new Lumias.

Click to collapse



Is it that bad? still? How often do you see "loading ..." with 3 GiB RAM?



dape16 said:


> With the 925 you can unlock the bootloader, install custom roms and mods, ad blocker etc.

Click to collapse



Achievment unlocked allready  



dape16 said:


> If your battery is going bad it shouldn't be that difficult to replace it.

Click to collapse



A few weeks ago i had to replace 2ndary mic (and thus usb port and audio jack) cause it failed :/


----------



## dape16 (Jul 21, 2016)

I use the latest Redstone builds on both my 1020 and 950 XL. I think the W10M experience is better on the 1020. Less freezing in the UI, less bugs, better battery life and it "feels better" (950 XL feels very cheap). Of course the 950 XL is faster in some situations, but I would say it's a waste of money. Your 925 is good enough for W10M and you would miss that unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 21, 2016)

Ok. Please keep talking me out of buying that crap 

I'm intrigued by the screen size, the camera, continuum ...
As for the bootloader ... no solution in sight?


----------



## kdskamal (Jul 22, 2016)

I have L950XL. Don't listen to the ones who don't have the actual device. L950XL has removable battery (which you can change yourself after it becomes weak), continuum, better camera (than 930, 925), better CPU, lots of RAM, liquid cooling and triple LED flash. Also, bigger and super high resolution screen.


----------



## dape16 (Jul 22, 2016)

kdskamal said:


> I have L950XL. Don't listen to the ones who don't have the actual device. L950XL has removable battery (which you can change yourself after it becomes weak), continuum, better camera (than 930, 925), better CPU, lots of RAM, liquid cooling and triple LED flash. Also, bigger and super high resolution screen.

Click to collapse



If you read more carefully you would see that I do have a 950XL. I don't think OP needs to be told that the 950XL is a better phone spec-wise, that's pretty obvious. But in many areas my 950XL feels like a downgrade from the 1020. For the moment I still use the 1020 while the 950XL is collecting dust.


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 22, 2016)

dape16 said:


> I don't think OP needs to be told that the 950XL is a better phone spec-wise, [...]

Click to collapse



Quite right. I'm able or reading spec sheets 

What I'm after is
- bigger screen to be productive (Office) on the go
- more storage (build-in and micro-sd)
- better camera
- less waiting

Unlocking the bootloader is still impossible? How about full file system access (MTP, SFTP)? Writing to the registry?


----------



## ngame (Jul 22, 2016)

Bro I have a L950XL and you know it. Really don't suggest you to buy it, but why?
1.It's drivers are really buggy, specially I think graphics one . When you press power key you can work with touch and iris scanner sensor but 40% of times your screen is still turned off :| it turn on after 5-6 seconds . 
2. Battery draining (every 4-5 minutes you lose 1% of battery charge) really at the best point it can keep turned on with always turned on battery saver about 17-18 hours if you use your phone very basically (No use of cellular data and wifi) 
3. there are capabilities like working with gloves that this phone doesn't have . 

I can say it's not a flagship at all . I think 1520 still better than any other windows phones . but 950XL have some features like Continum or USB OTG that they are really exciting .


----------



## dxdy (Jul 22, 2016)

ngame said:


> Bro I have a L950XL and you know it. Really don't suggest you to buy it, but why?
> 1.It's drivers are really buggy, specially I think graphics one . When you press power key you can work with touch and iris scanner sensor but 40% of times your screen is still turned off :| it turn on after 5-6 seconds .
> 2. Battery draining (every 4-5 minutes you lose 1% of battery charge) really at the best point it can keep turned on with always turned on battery saver about 17-18 hours if you use your phone very basically (No use of cellular data and wifi)
> 3. there are capabilities like working with gloves that this phone doesn't have .
> ...

Click to collapse



all this not true.... i have 950XL almost 8 month now and dont have any problems described.... dude did you ever hear for WDRT... flash latest firmware (no matter if you installed it OTA already) and upgrade to latest official build (without insider)... if problems remain problems is only in your device, not all 950XL series...

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------




Swordfishx86 said:


> Unlocking the bootloader is still impossible? How about full file system access (MTP, SFTP)? Writing to the registry?

Click to collapse



you can only write some registry keys, nothing else...


----------



## ngame (Jul 22, 2016)

dxdy said:


> all this not true.... i have 950XL almost 8 month now and dont have any problems described.... dude did you ever hear for WDRT... flash latest firmware (no matter if you installed it OTA already) and upgrade to latest official build (without insider)... if problems remain problems is only in your device, not all 950XL series...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, You think I'm stranger in windows platform ? 
I had Windows devices from when I were 14-15 Years old so I know near everything about this OS . 
I tried flash it using WDRT it were good for one or two weeks then it run into problems again . 
I see that new firmware comes for 950XL device but it didn't came to my device I used WPID to flash another ROM from another region, again I saw problems started . 
I upgraded to Redstone my problems get a bit less for a little time but now it started problems and now I can see a new problem too . 
When some notifications comes on LockScreen in a little time range or someone calling sometimes it freezes and only show for example 20 pixels of the top of the phone and bottom of that pixels are fully black . 
Now the latest firmware come to my product code I will try to flash it again  and see what will be happen but I know it won't solve anything. 
Always I had problems with the Lumia 9XX series . on 920 problem with brightness conflict and now on 950XL .... to be continued


----------



## raghulive (Jul 23, 2016)

ngame said:


> Dude, You think I'm stranger in windows platform ?
> I had Windows devices from when I were 14-15 Years old so I know near everything about this OS .
> I tried flash it using WDRT it were good for one or two weeks then it run into problems again .
> I see that new firmware comes for 950XL device but it didn't came to my device I used WPID to flash another ROM from another region, again I saw problems started .
> ...

Click to collapse



"When you press power key..turn on after 5-6 seconds 
Battery draining every 4-5 minutes you lose 1% "
these problems may be with power-volume cable .
connect to "project my screen" on PC, enable display dots on external screen,see any continuous touch dots(touch panel errors) appearing with out touching screen.new wm10 devices had frequent FW updates to resolve issues


----------



## ngame (Jul 23, 2016)

raghulive said:


> "When you press power key..turn on after 5-6 seconds
> Battery draining every 4-5 minutes you lose 1% "
> these problems may be with power-volume cable .
> connect to "project my screen" on PC, enable display dots on external screen,see any continuous touch dots(touch panel errors) appearing with out touching screen.new wm10 devices had frequent FW updates to resolve issues

Click to collapse



windows 10 devices doesn't support project my screen :|  new devices completely lack old useful features . I don't know how much size does some registry keys and dlls need to force microsoft to remove them . 
I don't think it could be a power cable issue because when I press power btn my touc and Iris starts working but LCD still turned off . 
about firmware update, I have this phone from about 5 months and a week ago Microsoft only release one update witch only contains double tap to wake and no any other interesting capability or fix


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 23, 2016)

"project my screen" works on my 950XL


----------



## ngame (Jul 23, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> "project my screen" works on my 950XL

Click to collapse



Now I tried it works but not really fine :|
I don't know why but tried it before and didn't worked!!!
not funny at all  :'(


----------



## raghulive (Jul 24, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> "project my screen" works on my 950XL

Click to collapse





ngame said:


> Now I tried it works but not really fine :|
> I don't know why but tried it before and didn't worked!!!
> not funny at all  :'(

Click to collapse



the display panel had problem,if it covered with warranty replace it.:good:


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 24, 2016)

From what I have read in comments (not only here but also over at aawp and wpcentral) I must conclude that there were manufacturing problems with some charges of the 950 (XL). Some device owners got problems some didn't. Seems like a game of chance :/


----------



## kwanice (Jul 25, 2016)

i have 950xl and its the best phone i ever had.
of course no aluminium like 930 but it's not so heavy
I had problem with battery before, but i think it was a battery problem or maybe phone (problem on the dual sim)
=> replacement done and now i can stay a all day using A LOT my phone.

u can find now very cheap 950XL, and the screen is very nice, big.
The camera is just perfect (you can see test versus S7 or iPhone), the 950 have better pic. (panorama is now include in the camera app)
Of course, cause of Windows..., the focus is not very good, but seriusly i can take a pic in 2-3 sec (when my phone is off)
i have WIfi bT 4G on, and the battery is ok.

if u can/want , just wait april 2017...for surface phone 
++


----------



## dxdy (Jul 26, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> "project my screen" works on my 950XL

Click to collapse



not works on 10586 (not worked for me). but working now on 950XL with redstone...

also people can use https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/teamviewer-quicksupport-preview/9nblggh5kpgl

or "mirror screen" option for Continuum
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67699644&postcount=46


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 26, 2016)

Works on 10586-494 (my Lumia 830)


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jul 26, 2016)

Please keep this thread on the Lumia 950 (XL)! Thx.


----------



## ngame (Jul 26, 2016)

dxdy said:


> not works on 10586 (not worked for me). but working now on 950XL with redstone...
> 
> also people can use https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/teamviewer-quicksupport-preview/9nblggh5kpgl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





titi66200 said:


> Works on 10586-494 (my Lumia 830)

Click to collapse



So I were right that Project screen won't work on 950XL because I was build 10586 . 
It doesn't work on X50 phones @dxdy your project screen app show a broken screen like me or no ?


----------



## dxdy (Jul 26, 2016)

ngame said:


> So I were right that Project screen won't work on 950XL because I was build 10586 .
> It doesn't work on X50 phones @dxdy your project screen app show a broken screen like me or no ?

Click to collapse



working now on latest fast insider. here screen. but you can use teamviewer to control phone from computer but also you need redstone


----------



## augustinionut (May 18, 2018)

Hello  I now own a lumia 950 xl dual sim. How to enable burnin protection on the navigation bar?


----------



## nate0 (May 19, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Hello  I now own a lumia 950 xl dual sim. How to enable burnin protection on the navigation bar?

Click to collapse



Nice.  My favorite model lumia...There are actually quite a few entries you can play with for burn in protection.  See here


----------



## augustinionut (May 19, 2018)

On last build cant deploy acerservice cab.

EDIT: i did it after chamged the phone manufacturer to ACERINC, using interoptool.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 6, 2018)

Enable burninprotection:


----------



## subhamnayan (Jun 15, 2018)

If you want to stick with windows mobile platform then 950XL is the best you can have.
Pros & Cons(950Xl vs 925) -
*Windows 10 Mobile OS-Works Great On My 950XL & Sucks On L925(My L925 Is On WP8.1 & I Used I Often For Downloading Only)
*Camera-L950XL Wins Easily
*Touch-L950XL is a bit downgrade but u can still enable Gloves Touch Through Interop Tools(Still It Is Not Better Than L925 if You Wear Gloves).
*Display-The Best You Can Get Even Now. In Terms Of Color Accuracy Only iPhones 7/Plus & Later Comes Close(or may be equals).
*Sound Quality-Way Better Than L925 But Still Not The Best & You Will Also Miss Digital Dolby In Headphones.
*Conectivity-L950XL Connectivity Is Better Than L925 In Terms Of Call,Cellular,Wifi(Strenght & Speed)&Bluetooth.I Have My Fitbit Connected To L950XL Now(Earlier L925) And It Syncs Better On L950XL(Notifications&Data Syncs Works Great) While With My L925 There Were Always Some Issues.
*Features-No Need To Tell Anything  L950XL Is Clearly A Winner Here With Continuum,Iris Scanner.etc. & Many Other Small Things(Mainly Due To W10M).Continuum May Be A Deal Breaker If You Are Willing To Purchase A Display Dock.
The Verdict-
If You Want The Best Device On Which You Can Use W10M Then Go For L950XL. Still It Has Some Problems Mainly Bugs But It Is The Best You Can Get.


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 15, 2018)

I buyed a MUGEN case with 9300 mAh battery pack


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 21, 2018)

I got NFC inside MUGEN case   (using hot glue)
I·m working to get wireless charging too.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 9, 2019)

No Windows on ARM topic?


----------

